# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Firefly Beach Cottages Road Trip 2015 Promotion

## Firefly Cottages

Firefly Cottages presents its Road Trip 2015 SALE!! Coming to Negril for Pleasure or Business???? Then Firefly Beach Cottages & Suites is the place to BE!!!!! Promo code is Road trip 2015..BOOK NOW! Contact us @ W: www.jamaicalink.com E:firefly@jamaicalink.com P:1-876-957-4358

----------

